# Welche Filmgenres mögt ihr am liebsten?



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2011)

*Welche Filmgenres mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Hier noch eine Umfrage zu den Filmgenres:

Bei mir:

- ScIFi
- Horror
- Fantasy
- Historienfilme
- Abenteuer
- Action
- Comedy

wobei ich ScFi und Fantasy am liebsten mag. Und die Mischung aus SciFi und Horror wie in Alien. Oder Event Horizon.


----------



## rabe08 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Filmgenres mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Hm, mein Genre ist nicht dabei:

[x] gute Filme

es gibt wirklich nicht so viele....


----------



## Thallassa (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Filmgenres mögt ihr am liebsten?*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Hm, mein Genre ist nicht dabei:
> 
> [x] gute Filme
> 
> es gibt wirklich nicht so viele....



Stimmt wohl.

Andere: Satire, Film Noir, Splatter, Independent
Natürlich auch Horror, Action und Comedy. Am besten alles zusammen: Botched ftw.


----------



## dj*viper (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Filmgenres mögt ihr am liebsten?*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Hm, mein Genre ist nicht dabei:
> 
> [x] gute Filme
> 
> es gibt wirklich nicht so viele....


 
das ist wie immer ansichtssache 

doch eine rubrik fehlt: pr0n


----------

